# Shorten trigger pull on a 92?



## armen (Apr 15, 2006)

What are the options for making the trigger pull shorter and lighter for my 92 Inox? My finger moves thru 2 zip codes to fire the beast. While not as barbaric as a High Power, the trigger pull could be lighter. An overtravel stop would be sweet, too.
Gun is to be used for target shooting only-not carried.
thanks,
-Armen


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

armen said:


> What are the options for making the trigger pull shorter and lighter for my 92 Inox? My finger moves thru 2 zip codes to fire the beast. While not as barbaric as a High Power, the trigger pull could be lighter. An overtravel stop would be sweet, too.
> Gun is to be used for target shooting only-not carried.
> thanks,
> -Armen


I changed out the hammer spring, also known as a "D-Spring, in my 92FS to get a lighter trigger pull. The new D-Spring is about 3 coils smaller than the original and will yeild a lighter pull in DA and SA. I'm pretty happy with it. It's actually the same spring I believe that comes stock in all 92/96 DA berettas.

As for a shorter pull distance, I'm sure that would involve a pretty intense trigger job of some sort. But, with the way berettas are designed, I'm not sure you could shorten the pull.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think U could only lighten it w/ the D spring. Most double action/single action guns w/ the external hammer will all have long trigger pulls. You really only see short pulls on striker-fired polymer pistols.


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2006)

I used a Wolff Trigger Conversion Unit that I got from Brownells in my 96FS. It reduces factory weight by 20% and took alot of the travel out of the trigger. The catolog number is 969-000-061 and retails for $19.99 if your interested


----------

